# SALH



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"John Davis" <jcdavis@sympatico.ca>* on *Sun, 12 Mar 2000 18:56:39 -0500*
Dave Ritz,
SALH..if I‘m not mistaken, that‘s the unit R up on CFB Greisbach? If so,
how‘s things going over at 15 Svc Bn? Used to be there until 88 then went
Reg. Just wondering about changes on the old stomping grounds. Can email off
the list if you choose. No point in boring everyone to tears with details.
Cheers!
John
3 RCR
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

